# Pump them biceps up



## Migmaster (Sep 28, 2021)

Flex EM guys


----------



## Jin (Sep 28, 2021)

Fine……..


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 28, 2021)

Jin said:


> View attachment 13833
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 28, 2021)

At the office I hate, can’t wait until tomorrow (I’ll be at the office I like). 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ (Sep 28, 2021)

Not much of a peak, they're more wide...


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 29, 2021)

That's 20"+ fellas.


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Not much of a peak, they're more wide...
> 
> View attachment 13835


Low bF


CJ275 said:


> Not much of a peak, they're more wide...
> 
> View attachment 13835





BRICKS said:


> View attachment 13843
> 
> 
> That's 20"+ fellas.


I Want them ShouldErs


----------



## Send0 (Sep 30, 2021)

Sure, I'll play. I haven't been able to work arms directly in about 6 weeks, so I feel small... but then again I'm about as big as a 16 year old boy, so it wouldn't matter anyway 🤣


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 1, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Sure, I'll play. I haven't been able to work arms directly in about 6 weeks, so I feel small... but then again I'm about as big as a 16 year old boy, so it wouldn't matter anyway 🤣
> 
> View attachment 13902


Look at the Definition
Ain't all about size. Look good


----------



## Send0 (Oct 1, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 13843
> 
> 
> That's 20"+ fellas.


I can't be the only one that thinks he makes that phone look like a babies toy? 

Friggin hyuuuuge!


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 1, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I can't be the only one that thinks he makes that phone look like a babies toy?
> 
> Friggin hyuuuuge!



Yep, @BRICKS  is a big boy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 1, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I can't be the only one that thinks he makes that phone look like a babies toy?
> 
> Friggin hyuuuuge!


Exactly the size I want to be


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 2, 2021)

Like this one more


----------



## Send0 (Oct 2, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> Like this one more


Horse shoe very apparent!

Let some of us catch up before you throw up more meaty pics, jerk! 😂


----------



## Spear (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Migmaster (Oct 2, 2021)

Spear said:


> View attachment 13967


Love it buddy


----------



## supreme666leader (Oct 2, 2021)

Few months ago when more ripped .. But bigger now


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 2, 2021)

Per @Migmaster request..

Don't roast me for looking bloated now 20 lbs out of my cut.

Also, I found the PF t shirt. I do not train there so don't try to come at me for that either LOL
And yes these are 17" right now. Big and bloated boys


----------



## CJ (Oct 2, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Per @Migmaster request..
> 
> Don't roast me for looking bloated now 20 lbs out of my cut.
> 
> ...


See you on Pizza Day? 🍕🍕


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> See you on Pizza Day? 🍕🍕


This is the only valid reason to go


----------



## Spear (Oct 2, 2021)

My arms are about 17.5” not pumped. Wife measured a couple nights ago. I thought they were going to be bigger


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 2, 2021)

Spear said:


> My arms are about 17.5” not pumped. Wife measured a couple nights ago. I thought they were going to be bigger


Lmfao what's wrong with 17 inches? Thats a reasonably sized arm! Making me feel bad over here now.


----------



## Spear (Oct 2, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Lmfao what's wrong with 17 inches? Thats a reasonably sized arm! Making me feel bad over here now.


I currently weigh a bit over 250, just thought they would be bigger for my weight. 

But I am pretty tall


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 2, 2021)

Spear said:


> I currently weigh a bit over 250, just thought they would be bigger for my weight.
> 
> But I am pretty tall


Ahh yeah I’m 205 rn but I’m also 5’11 so I’m a little more compact


----------



## supreme666leader (Oct 2, 2021)

i really need a pf tshirt


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 2, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> i really need a pf tshirt


Lol


----------



## supreme666leader (Oct 2, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> Lol


Ill wear it while doing deadlifts... I lift things up and put them down


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 3, 2021)

Went for an arm pump today.
15.75”

Lagging everything else, but I didn’t start hitting them until like July. So I’m gonna push harder this winter.


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 3, 2021)

dted23 said:


> View attachment 13987
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lubed up to show off the guns!


----------



## Send0 (Oct 3, 2021)

dted23 said:


> View attachment 13987
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good man. Those delts really bring out the curve in your bicep. I'm hoping to bring up my lagging delts during this bulk, but it will be hard with my injuries.

I'm not gifted genetically, but I am not afraid to bust my ass. I'll race you to the top brother!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 3, 2021)

Jin said:


> View attachment 13833
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where’s the OZ mustache?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## FearThaGear (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Spear (Oct 3, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> View attachment 14001


Sliced and diced


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 3, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> View attachment 14001


Why you gotta shit on us lol


----------



## Send0 (Oct 3, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Why you gotta shit on us lol


I didn't want to say anything, but yeah... My feelings got hurt with that picture 😂


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 3, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I didn't want to say anything, but yeah... My feelings got hurt with that picture 😂


One day lol finally started doing legs they growing once they get big prob will push me to lose some weight my mass is there just too much fat hiding it lol 

Seriously debating doing ddp yoga once I’m fully committed gonna order it


----------



## FearThaGear (Oct 3, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Why you gotta shit on us lol


Not in the best shape but getting better by the day. Still pretty flatbfrom my low carb diet.


----------



## johnjohn (Oct 4, 2021)

so i just started lifting/training in August 2021 and i've missed a week and a half of lifting due to a nagging lingering cold. I decided to do some bicpes work today. I have built my flex to 13.5 inches from a puny wimpy 11.5 inches. LOL aleast you might get a good laugh. Anyway, i'll add my masked pump to brighten everyones day. Maybe i can reach 14 inches by the end of the year.




sorry for the sweaty hair. i just finished biceps curls (dumbells and barbell).


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 4, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Lmfao what's wrong with 17 inches? Thats a reasonably sized arm! Making me feel bad over here now.



Mine are 16” for 5’-7”, 190 lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Haysey (Oct 4, 2021)

.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 4, 2021)

Haysey said:


> .


Fantastic pump man.


----------



## Haysey (Oct 4, 2021)

Cheers bud currently chasing that look again after a long bulk . This is my current condition


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Oct 4, 2021)

I'll play too....with the wife. Maybe I'll post something tonight. I don't do pics very often
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 4, 2021)

Haysey said:


> .


You are diced my man


----------



## Haysey (Oct 4, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> You are diced my man


Thanks my man 👍


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 4, 2021)

GSgator said:


> View attachment 14041


Killer ab genetics bro. I got the fucking scatter pack lol. Really nice insert alignment you got.. jealous.


----------



## Haysey (Oct 4, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Killer ab genetics bro. I got the fucking scatter pack lol. Really nice insert alignment you got.. jealous.


Appreciate the kind comments .   Just be the best you can be bro .  you look pretty good in your Avi from what I can see 🙂


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 4, 2021)

Haysey said:


> Appreciate the kind comments .   Just be the best you can be bro .  you look pretty good in your Avi from what I can see 🙂


Not right now tho, I’m 20 lbs up from a natural bulk so I’m holding a lot of weight rn. Nbd though, blasted cut coming soon!


----------



## Haysey (Oct 4, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Not right now tho, I’m 20 lbs up from a natural bulk so I’m holding a lot of weight rn. Nbd though, blasted cut coming soon


I know those feels .


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 4, 2021)

Haysey said:


> I know those feels .


Sometimes gotta make those sacrifices. If I didn’t care about my natty test I’d just hop on TRT and stay lean year round


----------



## Haysey (Oct 4, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Sometimes gotta make those sacrifices. If I didn’t care about my natty test I’d just hop on TRT and stay lean year round


Yeah I am currently on 125mg test e per week .  I agree on the sacrifices , trained natty my self for many years , got to my natural limit so now blast and cruise , currently on cruise. Once you hop on you won’t want to come off lol


----------



## Haysey (Oct 4, 2021)

oops double post


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Oct 5, 2021)

Best I got...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Oct 5, 2021)

not a bicep, but heres a juicy tricep pump for yall.



https://imgur.com/a/gJ5PjJW


----------



## GSgator (Oct 5, 2021)

Ew look at that ass to😜 no homo


----------



## GSgator (Oct 5, 2021)

Wait am I suppose to say no homo first then make my comment.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 5, 2021)

GSgator said:


> Ew look at that ass to no homo



I was about to say something but glad you beat me to the punch ….I was also going to say juicy ass (LOL) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 5, 2021)

GSgator said:


> Wait am I suppose to say no homo first then make my comment.



It’s ok ; you’ve already outed yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nissan11 (Oct 5, 2021)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 5, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that your arm? You have a chubby tricep…LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nissan11 (Oct 5, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Is that your arm? You have a chubby tricep…LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Oct 5, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I was about to say something but glad you beat me to the punch ….I was also going to say juicy ass (LOL)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


ass to grass baby


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 5, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not bad. I’ve only see from the diaphragm up; didn’t know you had a pair of wheels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 5, 2021)

TomJ said:


> ass to grass baby



That’s how I squat too. Squats are my favorite results but also my least favorite workout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TomJ (Oct 5, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> That’s how I squat too. Squats are my favorite results but also my least favorite workout.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


im one of those psychopaths that actually enjoys leg day/squats


----------



## Send0 (Oct 5, 2021)

TomJ said:


> im one of those psychopaths that actually enjoys leg day/squats


I've had to embrace leg day, because my forearm pain and shoulder pain are screwing my push/pull/upper days 🤬


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 5, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> View attachment 14001


Ruooed


FearThaGear said:


> View attachment 14001


Ripped


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 5, 2021)

TomJ said:


> im one of those psychopaths that actually enjoys leg day/squats



I can just imagine you making a -Bline to the squat rack the way Tom Platz used to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blacktail (Oct 5, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 13843
> 
> 
> That's 20"+ fellas.


You are a big mother f@cker! How tall are you?


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 5, 2021)

TomJ said:


> not a bicep, but heres a juicy tricep pump for yall.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/gJ5PjJW


My man got the Tonka truck ass


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 6, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> My man got the Tonka truck ass


Lmao that Theo Von hitter lmfao


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 6, 2021)

5


Blacktail said:


> You are a big mother f@cker! How tall are you?


5'10", 270 lbs.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 6, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> 5
> 
> 5'10", 270 lbs.


270!?!? At 5’10.
Mind blown.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 6, 2021)

Current status 5 shots of Avion tequila!! With the jeezy shirt


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 6, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> View attachment 14080
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice arm!  Forearms are just as thick.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 6, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> nice arm!  Forearms are just as thick.


Thanks brotha!!


----------



## Send0 (Oct 6, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> View attachment 14080
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh... I'm only about 80lbs away from looking like that. I'm making the same face as your tshirt right now. I'll forgive you, because about 65% of my mass is in my pp.

looking solid.. hope I can get my forearms looking like yours. I need to learn to pace myself better, and stop these tendon injuries.


----------



## johnjohn (Oct 6, 2021)

adding a lateral head triceps flex (no pump). And, since someone started talking about asses, i'll add a lateral pic of my ass  (which ya'all can kiss if the price is right  ) LOL




ass



haha. By the way, i could use some tips about mass and width on the lateral triceps. I developed this half horseshoe from a year of 25 pushups daily in my twenties. Now that i am lifting, i would like to target this head with weights and not pushups.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 6, 2021)

johnjohn said:


> adding a lateral head triceps flex (no pump). And, since someone started talking about asses, i'll add a lateral pic of my ass (which ya'all can kiss if the price is right  ) LOL
> 
> View attachment 14081
> 
> ...



Laying down Singles arms and French curls will hit those heads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 6, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Oh... I'm only about 80lbs away from looking like that. I'm making the same face as your tshirt right now. I'll forgive you, because about 65% of my mass is in my pp.
> 
> looking solid.. hope I can get my forearms looking like yours. I need to learn to pace myself better, and stop these tendon injuries.



In the bodybuilding world, they say the smallest “men” are the biggest; if you know what I mean.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ (Oct 6, 2021)

johnjohn said:


> adding a lateral head triceps flex (no pump). And, since someone started talking about asses, i'll add a lateral pic of my ass  (which ya'all can kiss if the price is right  ) LOL
> 
> View attachment 14081
> 
> ...


The lateral head of the triceps only crosses the elbow, so to target it, you'll want to take the long head of the triceps out of the equation as much as you can. 

To do that, you want the long head to be in a shortened range on both sides of that muscle, and that's accomplished when your arms are at your sides. 

So to emphasize the lateral head more, think dips, cable pressdowns, etc... 

To get the long head more involved, you'd want your arms to be within the range of out on front of your body to overhead. So for the long head, lying skullcrushers, seated overhead tricep extensions, etc... would be the better choices. 

For complete development, don't neglect any arm angles. They all don't need to be hit every time you train triceps, but over the long run, work them all.


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> The lateral head of the triceps only crosses the elbow, so to target it, you'll want to take the long head of the triceps out of the equation as much as you can.
> 
> To do that, you want the long head to be in a shortened range on both sides of that muscle, and that's accomplished when your arms are at your sides.
> 
> ...


That's helpful. I am not one who knows the science of it all.


----------



## johnjohn (Oct 6, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Laying down Singles arms and French curls will hit those heads.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I watched a video of French curls at youtube and now i wonder if this exercise should be called skullcrushers. I'll be sure to use a weight that i can handle or my forehead is in for a long day of pain  

they look like a pushup with dumbells. Good suggestion Phoenix! Thank you.


----------



## johnjohn (Oct 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> The lateral head of the triceps only crosses the elbow, so to target it, you'll want to take the long head of the triceps out of the equation as much as you can.
> 
> To do that, you want the long head to be in a shortened range on both sides of that muscle, and that's accomplished when your arms are at your sides.
> 
> ...



your posts are always most helpful. You could author a book with such detailed information. Thank you for the superb data CJ275. I'll add it to my accessory list once per week.

Best wishes,
John


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 6, 2021)

johnjohn said:


> adding a lateral head triceps flex (no pump). And, since someone started talking about asses, i'll add a lateral pic of my ass  (which ya'all can kiss if the price is right  ) LOL
> 
> View attachment 14081
> 
> ...


The bottom picture is sending me mixed signals


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 6, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> The bottom picture is sending me mixed signals


Share your thoughts bro?  Compared to @TonkaTruk, how does he fare?


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 6, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Share your thoughts bro?  Compared to @TonkaTruk, how does he fare?


It’s a more delicate and elegant ass


----------



## Send0 (Oct 6, 2021)

I never knew we had such refined man ass palates on the underground. I should start taking notes 🤓


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 6, 2021)

Only on the Underground can a straight man compliment another man’s a$$ (moneymaker)…jk not really …


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnjohn (Oct 6, 2021)

so do i win the delicate and elegant ass award? yes! i finally win something in my life. LOL
i'm not shy. i'll shake my moneymaker. LOL


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 6, 2021)

johnjohn said:


> so do i win the delicate and elegant ass award? yes! i finally win something in my life. LOL
> i'm not shy. i'll shake my moneymaker. LOL
> 
> View attachment 14087


Lmfao looks like you even struck the post right


----------



## johnjohn (Oct 6, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Lmfao looks like you even struck the post right



LOL i admit that i made five photos at different angles. i've never photographed my ass before now.

i checked all of the photos and that posted photo was the last pic that i made.
i thought "ooh, i see the other cheek in this angle. bingo! that's the pic that i'll post"

my stomach hurts drom laughing. I'm really happy that i joined this forum. such great members here!


----------



## snake (Oct 6, 2021)

UG has big gunz and some up and coming ones. Great work everyone.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 6, 2021)

johnjohn said:


> so do i win the delicate and elegant ass award? yes! i finally win something in my life. LOL
> i'm not shy. i'll shake my moneymaker. LOL
> 
> View attachment 14087


Is that 3 ass-cheeks I see, with a small one in the middle?


----------



## johnjohn (Oct 6, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Is that 3 ass-cheeks I see, with a small one in the middle?



LOL No. (hesitant and concerned. I quickly check the mirror to be certain that i only have two ass cheeks).

I think that my arm is casting a shadow on my underwear making it look like another ass cheek. i'll have to try a new photo tomorrow.

ya know, i never thought that i'd be having a three ass cheeks conversation at any point in my life. You are too funny, ThePhoenix.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 6, 2021)

johnjohn said:


> LOL No. (hesitant and concerned. I quickly check the mirror to be certain that i only have two ass cheeks).
> 
> I think that my arm is casting a shadow on my underwear making it look like another ass cheek. i'll have to try a new photo tomorrow.
> 
> ya know, i never thought that i'd be having a three ass cheeks conversation at any point in my life. You are too funny, ThePhoenix.


I took it from an Amy Schumer skit,but it was about her 3 @$$holes...LOL


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 6, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> At the office I hate, can’t wait until tomorrow (I’ll be at the office I like).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice tits


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 6, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 13843
> 
> 
> That's 20"+ fellas.


Guys ..he's holding a tablet that looks as small as a phone next to his size.


----------



## GSgator (Oct 7, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Only on the Underground can a straight man compliment another man’s a$$ (moneymaker)…jk not really …
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


  As long as there’s no eye contact  it’s all good


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 7, 2021)

GSgator said:


> As long as there’s no eye contact  it’s all good


I should have prefaced this all by saying no homo


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas (Oct 7, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> I should have prefaced this all by saying no homo



Too late …. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 7, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> I should have prefaced this all by saying no homo



At least you were being honest with yourself. You’re comfortable in yourself - NO HOMO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Adzg (Oct 7, 2021)

Only a baby 16” here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 7, 2021)

Adzg said:


> Only a baby 16” here
> 
> Looks bigger than that


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 7, 2021)

Looks bigger than that


----------



## Jin (Oct 7, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> View attachment 13973
> 
> 
> Few months ago when more ripped .. But bigger now


I cannot believe you are wearing that shirt bro.


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 7, 2021)

Jin said:


> I cannot believe you are wearing that shirt bro.


What you don’t like zyzz 😂


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 7, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> What you don’t like zyzz 😂


Tyson fury training Is at Anytime fitness. Lol.


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 7, 2021)

Flexing on the shitter


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 7, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Not much of a peak, they're more wide...
> 
> View attachment 13836


Girth is what matters anyway


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 7, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> Flexing on the shitter


How long u been lifting


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 7, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> How long u been lifting


A while but I’m down a lit 15 pounds in the last year…got back into the reserves this summer had. To go to infantry school came back got covid totally fucked me..that’s my excuse for being small and in sticking to it lol


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 7, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> A while but I’m down a lit 15 pounds in the last year…got back into the reserves this summer had. To go to infantry school came back got covid totally fucked me..that’s my excuse for being small and in sticking to it lol


U not little. Lol


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 7, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> U not little. Lol


Well thanks i appreciate it I feel like I am, at least compared to lot of the guys on here. I’m 5’7 180 now 
I find myself doing a lot more functional type stuff and conditioning now. Dumb over training in the past makes my body hurt to lift heavy nkw haha


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 7, 2021)

I had bicep up to 20 inches post Drol cycle but the Definition I am Seeing In you guys is my goAL.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 7, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> Girth is what matters anyway



That’s wot she said…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Adzg (Oct 7, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> Looks bigger than that



Nah only 16”
I have been told I look heavier as well. Everyone is surprised when I say I’m only 85kg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adzg (Oct 7, 2021)

GSgator said:


> As long as there’s no eye contact it’s all good



Serious? I thought eye contact was a must. Damn it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktail (Oct 7, 2021)

6’2” 208lbs 16 inch cold.


----------



## supreme666leader (Oct 7, 2021)

Jin said:


> I cannot believe you are wearing that shirt bro.


I have a few they are actually very comfortable .. Ill make videos soon when im not so weak.


----------



## snake (Oct 7, 2021)

double post


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 7, 2021)

snake said:


> https://imgur.com/5z6Z5Hw


Beast! Damn brother that’s awesome


----------



## snake (Oct 7, 2021)

Current pic; last night in the gym.


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas (Oct 7, 2021)

snake said:


> Current pic; last night in the gym.



 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quackattack (Oct 7, 2021)

snake said:


> Current pic; last night in the gym.


We can close this thread now.  Monster.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 7, 2021)

snake said:


> Current pic; last night in the gym.


That trap looks scary, and that coming from someone with decent traps.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 7, 2021)

snake said:


> Current pic; last night in the gym.


To quote someone else earlier in the thread.... why you gotta come in here and shit on us? 😂

Damn, I honestly hope to look half that good some day. Yet another person I can use as a goal to aim for. 😎


----------



## snake (Oct 7, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> That trap looks scary, and that coming from someone with decent traps.


Try this: invert the lat pull down bar, grab it wide out of the lower cable and do a short range upright row. Pull up and back and try to keep the biceps out of the movement as much as possable. High reps; 15-20.


----------



## snake (Oct 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> To quote someone else earlier in the thread.... why you gotta come in here and shit on us? 😂
> 
> Damn, I honestly hope to look half that good some day. Yet another person I can use as a goal to aim for. 😎


Thanks but don't forget I have been at this for a long time. You do something for 40 years and you gonna be somewhat good at. You'll get there my friend as will others.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 7, 2021)

snake said:


> Try this: invert the lat pull down bar, grab it wide out of the lower cable and do a short range upright row. Pull up and back and try to keep the biceps out of the movement as much as possable. High reps; 15-20.


I love when you drop these nuggets of wisdom. Thanks man!


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 7, 2021)

snake said:


> Try this: invert the lat pull down bar, grab it wide out of the lower cable and do a short range upright row. Pull up and back and try to keep the biceps out of the movement as much as possable. High reps; 15-20.


I think I know what you are talking about, it's for trap but you are using the obtuse angle to hit the wider portion of the trap.   Is this correct?  I am familiar with the narrow grip (ropes) and popping them ends out once I get my hands with rope ends behind my head.


----------



## snake (Oct 7, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I think I know what you are talking about, it's for trap but you are using the obtuse angle to hit the wider portion of the trap.   Is this correct?


Yeah it's like a cut between shrugs and upright rows. I started them to minimize the bicep engagement. Just try it and let me know how it goes.


----------



## snake (Oct 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I love when you drop these nuggets of wisdom. Thanks man!


Trying to give back.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 7, 2021)

SINCERE: Thanks for “Trying to give upper back.”


snake said:


> Trying to give back.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 7, 2021)

snake said:


> Thanks but don't forget I have been at this for a long time. You do something for 40 years and you gonna be somewhat good at. You'll get there my friend as will others.


You've got me by 12 years.  Way to go mymang!


snake said:


> Yeah it's like a cut between shrugs and upright rows. I started them to minimize the bicep engagement. Just try it and let me know how it goes.


I was "air-uprighting" to see where the engagements are at and I can see where you would have minimum bicep engagement at that angle.  The traps and upper rhomboids are heavily engaged


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 8, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> The bottom picture is sending me mixed signals



Since we’re posting triceps, the darn tattoos don’t do my definition any justice. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnjohn (Oct 8, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Since we’re posting triceps, the darn tattoos don’t do my definition any justice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very nice, ThePhoenix. I can still see the triceps through all of those tats.

what? no ass pics? i should make a new thread called 'make an ass out of yourself. no homo'

Best wishes,
John


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 8, 2021)

johnjohn said:


> very nice, ThePhoenix. I can still see the triceps through all of those tats.
> 
> what? no ass pics? i should make a new thread called 'make an ass out of yourself. no homo'
> 
> ...





johnjohn said:


> very nice, ThePhoenix. I can still see the triceps through all of those tats.
> 
> what? no ass pics? i should make a new thread called 'make an ass out of yourself. no homo'
> 
> ...



Here’s a couple (no homo). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnjohn (Oct 8, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Here’s a couple (no homo).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can hear the cat calls. Nice backside. no homo. 

seriously, you are built very well. those traps are pretty nice. Your entire backside is lean and tight. I hope that i can build a better physique like yours. Bravo! Nice build.

now we will wait for the dirtys1x award presentation ...

edit: i have skinny little girl legs right now. i'm doing squats to increase mass but it is going slowly. i will try to post a photo later. My son is sick today, so i am home with him. I have to take care of the boy and i need to vacuum today. My Wife has two cats and they have fur everywhere. i sometimes see fur just floating through the air. LOL. like dust in the sunlight. Anyway, i must vacuum today and do a little cleaning. I will get around to showing off my girly legs. LOL


----------



## Adzg (Oct 8, 2021)

Been training legs twice a week to work on these babies calves but they just don’t seem to grow lol. Yes I have a stomach as well because IDGAF about abs. I will cut when I feel like I’m big enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adzg (Oct 8, 2021)

Finished my PH cycle as well. Jumped up to 86kg from 82kg. Strength increased a decent amount. Going to give my organs a rest for a while and then jump on again and see if I can hit 90kg. I’m think of reducing to a 3 week cycle as I noticed after week 3 I didn’t see any gains and minimal strength gains. Less pressure on my organs the better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 8, 2021)

Adzg said:


> Finished my PH cycle as well. Jumped up to 86kg from 82kg. Strength increased a decent amount. Going to give my organs a rest for a while and then jump on again and see if I can hit 90kg. I’m think of reducing to a 3 week cycle as I noticed after week 3 I didn’t see any gains and minimal strength gains. Less pressure on my organs the better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I’m a little over 86kilos (192) right now; I am 170cm (67”). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 8, 2021)

johnjohn said:


> I can hear the cat calls. Nice backside. no homo.
> 
> seriously, you are built very well. those traps are pretty nice. Your entire backside is lean and tight. I hope that i can build a better physique like yours. Bravo! Nice build.
> 
> ...



I do most back exercises but one thing I got from a stocky needy Hawaiian bodybuilding in the late 90’s was just sticking to basix: lat pull downs, bent-over single DB row (these will build your back), and lateral row (cables -neutral grip for thickness and narrow grip for back width. You should be able to develop a decent back with those; I’ve been applying these basix for more than 20 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Adzg (Oct 8, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I’m a little over 86kilos (192) right now; I am 170cm (67”).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I’m a little taller. 177cm
How old are you again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 9, 2021)

Adzg said:


> I’m a little taller. 177cm
> How old are you again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I never provided it. Middle-aged man to give you a perspective. 

Edit: needy=beefy bb (in previous thread)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KingOfAllGorillas (Oct 9, 2021)

Realized I’ve been commenting on this thread without posting my own pic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adzg (Oct 9, 2021)

KingOfAllGorillas said:


> Realized I’ve been commenting on this thread without posting my own pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geez dude. Holster that thing before it goes off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 9, 2021)

snake said:


> Current pic; last night in the gym.


Excuse me, but sir…. Your vainz got biceps too


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 9, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Here’s a couple (no homo).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we was in prison I’d check out the ol prison purse…. No homo cause it’s prison


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 9, 2021)

19ish in my avatar

Left arm 18.75
Jerkoff arm 19.5


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> 19ish in my avatar
> 
> Left arm 18.75
> Jerkoff arm 19.5


Look good buddy


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 9, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> If we was in prison I’d check out the ol prison purse…. No homo cause it’s prison


I had to research what a prison purse was and much to my demise, it is a man's ass.  I guess that compliment coming from you, I'd have to say I'm flattered.  LOL


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 9, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I do most back exercises but one thing I got from a stocky needy Hawaiian bodybuilding in the late 90’s was just sticking to basix: lat pull downs, bent-over single DB row (these will build your back), and lateral row (cables -neutral grip for thickness and narrow grip for back width. You should be able to develop a decent back with those; I’ve been applying these basix for more than 20 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I want a back like yours, good to know I’m doing it right.

Guys have asked about my width, I attribute it all to single DB bent over rows.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 9, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I want a back like yours, good to know I’m doing it right.
> 
> Guys have asked about my width, I attribute it all to single DB bent over rows.


You'll get there easily...you have good genetics.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 9, 2021)

johnjohn said:


> I watched a video of French curls at youtube and now i wonder if this exercise should be called skullcrushers. I'll be sure to use a weight that i can handle or my forehead is in for a long day of pain
> 
> they look like a pushup with dumbells. Good suggestion Phoenix! Thank you.


Be careful with lying or standing skull crushers. They will hit the elbows. Especially when you start going heavy. 
I love lying skull crushers but goddamn when I get over 80# or more my elbows start to whine.


----------



## GSgator (Oct 9, 2021)

snake said:


> Current pic; last night in the gym.


Damn bro your a monster my body would never put muscle on like that. You look awesome man .


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 9, 2021)

snake said:


> Yeah it's like a cut between shrugs and upright rows. I started them to minimize the bicep engagement. Just try it and let me know how it goes.


Thanks for the introduction of the neutral grip Downright Rows.  I superset them with upright rows.  It's integration created for an overall shoulder workout.  I appreciate it @snake


----------



## snake (Oct 9, 2021)

GSgator said:


> Damn bro your a monster my body would never put muscle on like that. You look awesome man .


Truthfully those arms are not that big. 18" with no pump. Plenty of bigger arms floating around UG


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Oct 9, 2021)

Nice Thread! congrats to all the members w/ the Bi's big enough to post their Bi's..


	

		
			
		

		
	
*arms = 21 inches, any day lifting
@6'2''- 6'3'', objects are much larger in real life than they appear in mirror


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 9, 2021)

MuscleMedicineMD said:


> Nice Thread! congrats to all the members w/ the Bi's big enough to post their Bi's..
> View attachment 14189
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that’s some girth on them arms!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ (Oct 9, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Wow, that’s some girth on them arms!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm jelly of his traps.  😤


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 9, 2021)

snake said:


> Current pic; last night in the gym.


Looking diced buddy.  Strong work


----------



## snake (Oct 10, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> Looking diced buddy.  Strong work


Thanks bro. Gotta play to your strengths. Always wanted to have that thick beefy look in a suit but those are not the cards I got dealt.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 10, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm jelly of his traps.



Arms, delts and traps 🪤 be poppin’


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Adzg (Oct 10, 2021)

MuscleMedicineMD said:


> Nice Thread! congrats to all the members w/ the Bi's big enough to post their Bi's..
> View attachment 14189
> 
> 
> ...



Your arms are the size of my legs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnjohn (Oct 10, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Be careful with lying or standing skull crushers. They will hit the elbows. Especially when you start going heavy.
> I love lying skull crushers but goddamn when I get over 80# or more my elbows start to whine.



Thank you for the tip! i had surgery on my right elbow this year, so your tip will help me prevent an injury.

just a fine example of why this forum is necessary for a newbie like me. Excellent members here that lookout for each other. Much appreciated!


----------



## johnjohn (Oct 10, 2021)

I finally got around to photographing my girly legs. I should've shaved them first but it is winter. I need those hairs to keep me warm  hair-pants LOL




I think that i need to increase my reps to increase growth.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 10, 2021)

Are small biceps welcome?


----------



## Send0 (Oct 10, 2021)

quackattack said:


> View attachment 14202
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just like titties, all biceps are good biceps! 😁


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 10, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Just like titties, all biceps are good biceps!



Now let’s see some titties & ass, @quackattack?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 10, 2021)

johnjohn said:


> I finally got around to photographing my girly legs. I should've shaved them first but it is winter. I need those hairs to keep me warm  hair-pants LOL
> 
> View attachment 14199
> 
> ...



Do single legs  presses with the foot  placement on the sled  angled inward so when you leg press, you use the outer femoris muscles, you will begin seeing the separation of the 3 upper quadriceps muscles. That exercise will help you with beginning the formation of some tree trunks (that used to be my nicknamed in the gym & when I used to be on insta 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Adzg (Oct 11, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Now let’s see some titties & ass, @quackattack?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 11, 2021)

Adzg said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks like Terrel Lewis has the gyno going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Adzg (Oct 11, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Looks like Terrel Lewis has the gyno going.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnjohn (Oct 30, 2021)

i decided to try a lateral shot of my arm pump. i even have the little red dots on my arms post workout.


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 30, 2021)

I'll play and I am not the biggest one here:


----------



## Send0 (Oct 30, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> I'll play and I am not the biggest one here:
> 
> View attachment 14887


Planet fitness?


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 30, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Planet fitness?


yeah that's my 2nd gym as I go to a larger gym across town. Some days I'll go to the PF as it's very close to where I live and it's pretty decent for a PF. I spend $75 a month on memberships at 2 different places.

I know I was gonna get a little shit for that pic LOL.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 30, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> yeah that's my 2nd gym as I go to a larger gym across town. Some days I'll go to the PF as it's very close to where I live and it's pretty decent for a PF.


I've actually never been to a PF... only heard the horror stories from everyone else.

I considered getting a membership for when I travel, but I ended up opting just paying for guest passes at other gyms instead.


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 30, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I've actually never been to a PF... only heard the horror stories from everyone else.
> 
> I considered getting a membership for when I travel, but I ended up opting just paying for guest passes at other gyms instead.


True that...but not all of the PF's are terrible as some were acquired from other gym chains and some of the old equipment was kept.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 30, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Planet fitness?



He meant he’s not the biggest in the thread. I think he’d be the biggest one @PF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 31, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> True that...but not all of the PF's are terrible as some were acquired from other gym chains and some of the old equipment was kept.


They all suck. They let you workout there because you’re a senior citizen and you don’t look like you’re on juice. 

Mindless rolling into PF, taking off his sweatshirt and working out in a tank top. Belly hanging out, big stupid vacant smile revealing his chicklet “teef”. Pulls on his lifting gloves and fastens the Velcro before doing deadlifts in the Smith Machine. Big weight thinking all the fatass moms are checking him out. It’s a great commercial.


----------

